# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  ALERT: U.S. News.....Terrorism

## ptbyjason

This is off subject, but everyone needs to know about this. 


I figured I would start a thread about the terrorism that is going on right now. Most of us live in the US and this affects us as much as anything. 
As of right now the World Trade Center twin towers in Manhatten have both been hit by planes and there has been an explosion at the pentagon. 
Ok, now one of the twin towers just collapsed. If you don't know about this turn on your tv. I will try to keep this post updated.

----------


## PaPaPumP

i JUST SAW IT MAN, WHAT KINDA CRAP IS THAT??!. It just shows you and everyone else, that's it not all fun and games in USA like everyone thinks it is... :Frown:  
Papa

----------


## ptbyjason

Yeah I know man, I can't believe this either. One of the twin towers is gone. It totally collapsed! I still am not sure about the status of pentagon.

----------


## ptbyjason

OH MY GOD
The second twin tower just collapsed. A hijacked plane from American Airlines was one of the planes that hit one of the towers.
Another hijacked plane is heading for Washington now. They think it is heading to the capitol.

----------


## MATTSOFL

I CAN'T FUCKING BELIEVE THIS!!! SOMEBODY NEEDS TO PAY!!

PLEASE KEEP THIS THREAD UPDATED!! I'M AT WORK AND CAN'T GET ON TO ANY NEWS SITES!!

----------


## ptbyjason

Large plane crashes in Pennsylvania. Don't know if it is related or not.

----------


## ptbyjason

I'm about to butcher this guys name, but he needs to be butchered if this is true. The guy that is always involved in terrorism, oh hell, I will look it up.
Ok, Osama bin Laden warned of an attack on US interests three weeks ago. He said he would attack in a big way.
I hope I picked the right name. They all sound the same.
This info is from a newspaper in another country. Don't go around telling everyone this is a fact. That's how rumors get started.

Update: the two planes that hit the World Trade Center were a 767 and a 757 with passengers aboard each.

----------


## ptbyjason

92 people on first plane that hit trade center. Not much info, just want to keep everyone updated.

----------


## Big Al

This has got to be the worst act in a long time, someone will pay!

BA

----------


## ptbyjason

Ok, I found a news source that is not overloaded if you want the latest news. Go to the Drudge Report. I have used this site before and the site usually tells you things the major news stations won't.

----------


## Nathan

For sure keep this updated. However, try not to worry about it is my advice. Yes, it is a tragedy and I feel very badly for the families of the victims, but unless you're directly involved then just relax. Things will get worked out eventually. Sucks though and it is kinda scary. It just drives me nuts when everyone overreacts. That was why the terrorists did this. Oh, and I heard that there are parades and shit going on in Pakistan. THAT is messed up.

----------


## ptbyjason

Latest news:
10,000 dead
Palestinians Dance in the streets 
Overall Summary as of 1:20 ET 
List of planes that crashed today 

For those just now reading this:
World Trade Center attacked and destroyed 
Pentagon attacked 
Evacuations Nationwide

----------


## edraven29

my guess is that its not finished, i dont know for the plane crashes but this thing has preparing itself for months now if not years.

wouldnt surprise me if there are bombs that go off tonight.

I bet that this is just the start, these bastards are crazy.

Wishing luck to everyone in that US and hope that bush retaliates fast enough.

----------


## edraven29

I was reading your post and saw the signing at the end mouhahahaha Vaginas are your friends. now thats funny man hehehehehhe

----------


## Lush

My condolances to you bro's to the south. 

This is the biggest news that has happened in my lifetime. pretty much all work has stopped at our office.. people just listening to radios and the net.

Stupid though, you don't want to piss off the US government. There will be some serious payback. George W. seems like a pretty right wing eye-for-an-eye kind off guy.

heads will roll, literally, on this one.

I wish you good luck hunting down the mofo's reaponsible.

----------


## ptbyjason

Just trying to keep everyone updated
2:00 summary

----------


## Full Intensity

i know i live in toronto but i was listening on the way to school downtown. Shit the subways were rammed. This kinda shit makes me sick, especially the fact that the palestinians (spelling) were dancing in the streets. How can they find joy in this, fuck i hope bush goes full out to launch an attack on their ass! For once it is good that Bush is so pro-army and national security

----------


## ptbyjason

Yeah I would like to see "W" take them out. I think more people were killed in this attack then there was on Pearl Harbor. This is unbelievable.

----------


## Full Intensity

bush should bring out a super army of juiced up MOFO's and send them in to kick their ass! :Big Grin:  maybe he'd legalize it to ! lol

----------


## ptbyjason

The Democratic Front for the Liberation of Palestine  has claimed responsibility for the attacks on the World Trade Center, according to the BBC and Abu Dhabi television. However, DFLP sources have denied any involvement. 
Source of info: The Jerusalem Post

----------


## Full Intensity

those MOFO's, takes a lot of guts to go around boasting about something like this. Tis time for a full out nuclear strike!

----------


## Pete235

I'm apalled, I'm shocked, I'm saddened and I'm sickend by this cowardly act. It makes no sense at all. If these slimy cowards wanted to attack the worlds greatest superpower they should have attacked a military target. Pearl Harbour was a sneak attack but at least it was a stratigic attack against a miltary stronghold (I'm not downplaying the tyragic loss of life in Pearl Harbour). These bastards attacked a civilian target and slaughtered 1000's of innocent people. I really don't know what to say...

----------


## Mike

Ok for all you with the upmost faith in George Dubbya - I am happy that you have that capacity - personally I just don't - I don't have much faith in him as our pres but yes he is an eye for an eye kind of guy....as for the count...10k....holy shit......

Edraven - i dont think there will be bombs tonight - acts of terrorism like this especially on the US have to happen all at once for the most part. Historically speaking terrorists rarely commit acts of terrorism sequencially in such short intervals - with US beefing up security there wont be another act for a while except possible anarchist internal copy cat acts.

God this is messed up....My company is based out of manhattan....it's nuts over there

----------


## juiceon

It is somewhat upsetting to acknowledge that our federal government was deploying its manpower and money to seize our dbols and little vials of oil while these terrorists were busy planning and successfully executing an attack on our country. What a shame - all that money and power being directed against us instead of for protecting us.

----------


## Nathan

> _Originally posted by Full Intensity_ 
> *bush should bring out a super army of juiced up MOFO's and send them in to kick their ass! maybe he'd legalize it to ! lol*


Hey, where do you go to school if you don't mind my asking? I'm at U of T.

----------


## cnyce89

i think everyone should take a second out of there time and have a moment of scilence for the inocent people that have lost their lives today...
god rest there soul!

Chris

----------


## toddy

Its always those God damn ***** and ******. Fuck the whole
Middle East. I say we blow up the whole area and steal it. 
President Bush needs to issue Anadrol 50's to all citizens to
make us stronger and more pissed off. Were too nice to everyone.

**(this post was edited by a mod)**

----------


## Mike

Too nice? What do you know about being too nice?? I WILL NOT tolerate racism or narrow minded bigotry here - for all those members on this board who are arabic I apologize for Toddy's comment.

----------


## ptbyjason

Yeah, I'm with Mike. This is a tragedy, but there is no need to hate an entire race or region of the world for somthing that only a few select group of people knew about before it happened. If an entire race/nationality knew about this attack and supported it, somehow it would have been leaked.
I know on the EF board today there have been a lot of racist remarks, arguing, and hate messages. I don't want that on this board. This is a time of grief. There is anger, but it should be pointed to it's proper recipient, not everyone.

----------


## Pete235

Jason, I agree with you 100%. There were similar threads on the "Anabolex" board, so I have decided to stay off that board completely for the time being. Like Mike, I DETEST bigotry, ignorance and narrow-mindedness. I understand how an event like this can bring out a range of emotions, rage being one of them, but there is no need to bash an entire race of people because of the acts of a few, regardless of history.

Pete

----------


## Mike

Very true - nobody ever took it out on white folk when Timothy Mcveigh did his deal did they? Seriously guys - it would really impress me if we were the only board to NOT put up with the racism - I will be deleting ALL racist narrow minded posts - it's silly and based in stupidity.

----------


## Pete235

Building #7 of the World Trade Complex has just collapsed, 47 stories. This is sickening!!

----------


## ptbyjason

What is building #7? I haven't heard anything about that building.

----------


## Pete235

Building number 7 sat adjacent to the two towers. It was part of the World Trade Complex.

----------


## Full Intensity

hey Nathan i'm at U of T to brotha, what college? i'm at St. mikes have u been at the school gym lately? i've been there the last couple days in a row, i am studying Computer Science.

----------


## ptbyjason

Newest Update:
Explosions in Afghanistan (probably not directly related)
5:15 ET update 
Bush Will Address the nation at 9:00 ET 
Long gas lines and gas prices soaring

----------


## Nathan

> _Originally posted by Full Intensity_ 
> *hey Nathan i'm at U of T to brotha, what college? i'm at St. mikes have u been at the school gym lately? i've been there the last couple days in a row, i am studying Computer Science.*


I work out at Goodlife down on McCaul St. near Much Music. It's close to where I live. So, I haven't breen to the U of T gym at all. I may start going soon though as they don't have any dumbells over 100lbs. at my gym and I could use 'em. I'm in astrophysics - most classes I have are in MP. What year are ya? I'm third.

----------


## ptbyjason

Update News:
7:00 ET update 
'Bullseye' say Egyptians as they celebrate anti-US attacks 

Quotes:
SENATOR HATCH: 'WE HAVE INTELLIGENCE THAT TWO 'CONNECTED' TO BIN LADEN SAID OVER PRIVATE AIRWAVES: 'WE HIT TWO TARGETS''...  

Gas News:

KMBZ radio in Kansas City, Missouri, is reporting $5 a gallon for gas...

MO atty gen Jay Nixon says that the prices up to $5 a gallon in KC are the result of opportunistic gouging and are illegal and that he will prosecute... 

Rumors of $5.00 per gallon in Detroit...

Gas lines formed all afternoon throughout Tulsa, blocking major streets and intersections. Tulsa County Sheriff had to ask for calm...

----------


## Full Intensity

i am in first year, the biggest dumbells i've seen at the gym here are 120's. Don't quote me on that one. But i am from Woodbridge, so when i'm here i work out at fabulous fitness. But my membership ran out last week, so i am going to sign up at Hi Tech, its a new place, b/c i have to work out on weekends and i ain't gonna drive downtown to work out.

----------


## ptbyjason

REPORT: UP TO 200 NY FIREFIGHTERS FEARED DEAD...

NYPD SAYS 78 COPS DEAD...

ASHCROFT: THEY WERE ARMED WITH KNIVES

----------


## CYCLEON

gentlemen - i will tell u that it most certainly is Osama (99%) chance. What the news is failing to report is that two days ago the criminal police building in Kabul (afganistan) was blown to bits. Yesterday Masood, the leader of the roughly 10% of Afgan that is not under Taliban control was killed by 2 suicide bombers. The fighting going on in Kabull now is likely those two groops fighting and perhaps the taliban trying to gain the llast 10%. These events all point to Osama, who was basically removing potential opposition and intelligence as well as sending a message to the Taliban that betrayal will not be tollerated. I know a number of other things as well tho im not at liberty to share. Suffice to say, im right in the thick of this and Have been warning that this would be the result for some time - it actually could have been much, much worse but i believe that they wanted a "made for television" event - otherwise 500,000 could have very easily been killed.

IT has come to this, that we should no longer wait for avowed enemies to perpetrate irreparable harm on our soverign soil. Such scourges of humanity must be sought out and eliminated like ferrel dogs who pose a threat to the community. This will not be the last of such actions for the terrorists have learned that the barking dog has no teeth - It is imperative then that we first seek to inculcate a terrifiying fear in the hearts of our enemies - for in the end, all earthly power derives from the end of a gun - the unarmed does not negotiate with the armed but mearly aquieces to his wishes and that is what we have hither to fore been far too guilty. No MORE!

----------


## Jarhed

Folks, 

Let me explain something clearly here. EVERYTHING has changed now. You will be lucky to get across the border from Mexico with juice now. Thats fine, I'll get it elsewhere. 

Forgive my language mods, and if you ban me, I'll understand. 

The motherfuckers who did this will fucking pay dearly. As I see it, Afganistan is partly responsible because they harbor that fucking asswipe Osama Bin Jackass and should be included in our declaration of war against the candyassed cocksuckers who did this. A state of war now exists and they had better invest in gut buckets cause we are coming after their asses, their wives asses, their children's asses, and everyone they know's asses. 

Americans, if we fucking go back to sleep again, we fucking deserve what we get!!!!! How many fucking times does this shit have to happen before we get sick and tired of it? Have you had enough now? I certainly hope so! Americans have a bad habit of going back to sleep and trying to just forget about what is going on in the rest of the world because we just want everything to be normal. Well, those days are over. You MUST be aware of what is going on in the world around you. Next time it could be you or I. 

After spending 8 years in the US Marine Corps, I was absolutely appalled at the reactions I have been reading from folks and hearing on the news channels. FUCK investigations, FUCK extraditions, FUCK trials. It's time to draw fucking blood. Yes, that means killing people for those of you who cant stomach that idea. 

From now on, we have to just go in, kill all of his people, then tell em to deal with it. Govt of Afghanistan doesnt like that? Too fucking bad. What the fuck are they going to do about it? I'm sick and fucking tired of worrying about what other countries think of the U.S. Fuck em! Too fucking bad! All the fucking aid checks and food shipments should be shut off for any country's govt that opens their fucking mouths against the way we retaliate! 


America, Britain, Germany, Spain, Canada, the entire free world, DONT GO TO SLEEP AGAIN!!! Next time it could be you or I dying in a collapsing building!

----------


## ptbyjason

It's ok man, a lot of us feel the same way. It pisses everyone off. Everyone needs to concentrate their anger on one guy, Usama Bin Laden.
I do worry about those that area in my area that are of the same nationality. I know about 6 in my PT classes, and I worry they are going to be the target of some of the anger. As long as we do not blame everyone for it, I believe it is justifiable. 
This is a wake up call for increased security in our nation, and other nations as well.

----------


## CYCLEON

there is certainly no reasonto blame everyone - 92% of Pakistanis want to go to work, school and home to their loved ones but currently live inmortal fear in their own country of a radical 8% who our gov has not given them the assistance to deal with, nor has it forced their military dictator to get back on democracy so its leaders can fight this thing before all of pakistan is taken over by extreemists - definitely not against all - be selective, efficient and utterly rutheless in exterminating the guilty.

----------


## Full Intensity

maybe someone can help me out on this one, cause no seems to know why.......................... why is it that a friggin Brinks truck full of money has 4 to 6 heavily armed men gaurding F*ck'n money and we have no one gaurding hundreds of loved ones in the air. Shit I think i speak for everyone when i say people are more important then money! Then why the hell aren't we protecting eachother instead of our money!

----------


## dane26

Jarhead-- i feel ya. gather up the AR boys, lets go slice him ourselves

----------


## jssmc

COUNT ME IN FOR THE JUICED UP MILITARY! GO BUSH! BEAT SOME ASS BABY! SOMEONE HAS TO PAY!
JSSMC

----------


## EXCESS

This has to be the worst I have ever felt about anything. Hopefully 100% of the efforts are going towards saving lives before a retaliation. My condolences to all Americans today, the world will rally behind you.

----------


## ptbyjason

Guys I am going to be at school all day. For the latest news please visit The Drudge Report. There are a ton of stories on there you probably haven't heard anything about yet.

----------


## Nathan

> _Originally posted by Full Intensity_ 
> *i am in first year, the biggest dumbells i've seen at the gym here are 120's. Don't quote me on that one. But i am from Woodbridge, so when i'm here i work out at fabulous fitness. But my membership ran out last week, so i am going to sign up at Hi Tech, its a new place, b/c i have to work out on weekends and i ain't gonna drive downtown to work out.*


Yeah, I don't wanna walk all the way up there on weekends either which is why I'm not there. What classes are ya taking? PHY140Y? MAT137Y?

----------

